# troubled hair



## marvilla

Hola a tots!
La meva primera consulta, m'acabo de registrar:
Com diríeu "troubled hair"?
A mi només se m'acut "cabells esvalotats" però el GREC no ho recull així...
Gràcies per endavant,
Marvilla.


----------



## Agró

Cabells esbullats.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Cabells esbullats.



No és un mot comú, però és una diana clara.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No és un mot comú, però és una diana clara.


Només l'he sentit/vist com a balearisme (Rosselló-Pòrcel). Com ho diríem això en català estàndar? Perquè "esvalotats" vol dir "alborotados" en el sentit de "alboroto/jaleo/bronca", oi?


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Només l'he sentit/vist com a balearisme (Rosselló-Pòrcel). Com ho diríem això en català estàndar? Perquè "esvalotats" vol dir "alborotados" en el sentit de "alboroto/jaleo/bronca", oi?



Sí, però també ho pots dir del mar, per exemple. No dic que estigui bé, però jo també ho he sentit del temps (atmosfèric), el que en castellà seria *revuelto*: _Avui el temps està una mica esvalotat_. No em sona estrany aplicat a cabells. En qualsevol cas, la paraula que proposes és molt més precisa, on va a parar


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sí, però també ho pots dir del mar, per exemple. No dic que estigui bé, però jo també ho he sentit del temps (atmosfèric), el que en castellà seria *revuelto*: _Avui el temps està una mica esvalotat_. No em sona estrany aplicat a cabells. En qualsevol cas, la paraula que proposes és molt més precisa, on va a parar


Doncs moltes gràcies.
A partir d'ara faré servir _esbullats_ (si me'n recordo de fer-ho).


----------



## betulina

Hola, 

Jo faig servir "esbullats", però em fa l'efecte que no des de sempre, sinó que la devia veure en algun lloc i, com diu en Lurrezko oinak, vaig trobar que s'hi esqueia perfectament. De tota manera, també hi ha el "despentinats" de tota la vida...


----------



## merquiades

Només volia afegir que mai no he sentit l'expressió "troubled hair" en anglès.  I si algú ho digués sonaria molt graciós. Marvilla, pots donar-nos una mica més context d'on ho has vist o llegit?  No sé quin efecte produeix "cabells esbullats" en català...  És també divertit? Si voleu una manera més neutral i comuna per a dir-ho, qué tal "disheveled hair"?  En català és "despentinat" o "malgirbat" segons el diccionàri.

Lurrezco Oinak, és interessant el que dius de "esvalotat" perquè "troubled" també pot tenir el sentit de "revuelto" i pot aplicar-se normalment al mar i al temps. "troubled weather", "troubled sea", "troubled water".  Si sona estrany i graciós aplicat als cabells, potser és la paraula que busquem aquí.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies per l'apunt, Merquiades! Per això són necessaris els contextos. 

No, "esbullats" no sona graciós o divertit, a la meva orella sona tirant a formal, podríem dir. Per a mi, "esvalotats" sí que sonaria graciós.


----------



## Lurrezko

La primera paraula que em ve al cap (mai millor dit) per definir això és *cabells **esvalotats*:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_clRzS2awg...08.+Lady+GaGa+-+Bad+Romance.avi_000078733.jpg


----------



## Orreaga

Em sembla que "troubled hair" vol dir "damaged hair" o "problem hair" i no té res a veure amb els cabells esvalotats, esbullats, etc.


----------



## merquiades

Orreaga said:


> Em sembla que "troubled hair" vol dir "damaged hair" o "problem hair" i no té res a veure amb els cabells esvalotats, esbullats, etc.



Ja veig el que vols dir, "hair with troubles" o sigui "cabells difícils, problemàtics, amb problemes" com un anunci per a xampú a la tele. Quedaria més clar "damaged, problem hair" en aquest cas com has sugerit.  Crec simplement que Marvilla ha de donar-nos més context.....


----------



## marvilla

Hola a tots de nou i gràcies per les vostres respostes!
Estic traduint una novel·la juvenil.
La frase en concret és la següent:
"Ms. Mirabel had long, *troubled hair* and a chest that pushed out in front of her like a grocery cart."
Gràcies!
Marvilla.


----------



## merquiades

marvilla said:


> Hola a tots de nou i gràcies per les vostres respostes!
> Estic traduint una novel·la juvenil.
> La frase en concret és la següent:
> "Ms. Mirabel had long, *troubled hair* and a chest that pushed out in front of her like a grocery cart."
> Gràcies!
> Marvilla.



La senyoreta Mirabel tenia una cabellera tan incontrolable que era risible....
La s.M tenia una cabellera ridícula...

Aquesta dona tindrà un aspecte raríssim i risible.


----------



## Orreaga

marvilla said:


> "Ms. Mirabel had long, *troubled hair* and a chest that pushed out in front of her like a grocery cart."


Encara em sona una mica estrany. Hi ha una il·lustració d'aquesta dona? Porta els cabells danyats, o es tracta d'uns cabells llargs i rebels?  "Unruly hair"?


----------



## Heiwajin

Agró said:


> Només l'he sentit/vist com a balearisme (Rosselló-Pòrcel). Com ho diríem això en català estàndar? Perquè "esvalotats" vol dir "alborotados" en el sentit de "alboroto/jaleo/bronca", oi?




Pel Camp es diu (i és una paraula comuna) *embullat* (anar embullat o tenir el cap embullat implica anar despentinat o amb els cabells una mica "a la seva bola").


----------

